# New foster



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

4.5 month old golden (mix?). Not 100% sure. About 10lbs underweight, at a guess. I can feel his ribs with no pressure and see too many bones. We'll have that fixed up pretty quickly. 

So far doing great with both my cat and my dog. Lost a tooth in my yard on the first day, oh the blood!

Fresh neuter, but doesn't seem to bother him at all. I have his e-collar off in these photos since he had 100% of my attention.

He's a cutey. Lots o'pictures here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/namrah/


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a cute pup! Thank you for fostering.. It is giving a little more time to those that dont have anymore. Hope he finds his forever home soon!


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks =) He's, I think, my 8th foster? He's the first foster that I've wondered if I'd be able to adopt out. He may be a permanent addition here. 

Fostering is extremely gratifying, that is for sure. =)


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Elka seems to be enjoying a new young playmate
and what a handsome young man too haha


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

What a handsome pup, but those eyes have micheviousness written all over them. lol

I have fostered one dog, and giving him up (after a month) was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. Kudos to you for fostering before, and again! *applauds*


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Elka... she's a tough one to judge. She's sleeping a lot, I'm not sure if the pup is just too much for her. I'm on mission "give Elka a break, and give Elka one on one time" to see if she adjusts. Really she's just sleeping a lot, and under my bed rather than in the same room as me. Which is not entirely different from her norm, just exaggerated.

If she can adjust, he'll stay. I have a week or two while I get him healthy and get weight on him (before he'd be adoptable) to figure that out.

Elka does seem to like playing with him, just not as much as he likes playing with her  They also have somewhat different play-styles *sometimes*, but match other times. Ugh! hehe.

He's amazing though. He learned "drop" in about 5 repetitions, I trust him more than I normally would a puppy with his house-training, and he's just mellowed out as he got used to the routine here. He's also saintly on a leash so far, and most importantly, my cat doesn't mind him. He fits into this household better than I'd ever have imagined possible.

And yes, Cinch, he has a heck of a personality. Not too much trouble so far, but we'll see how he is when he's fully healthy. Right now he's recovering from Colitis and somehow hurt his back right leg. He does that golden thing of carrying toys with him everywhere (and occasionally my slippers, when I'm forgetful!) He's just entirely too endearing. If he's this awesome at only 4.5 months, I can't imagine how awesome he'll be as an adult. =)


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm 99% sure that this is going to be my first foster failure. I just can't imagine letting him go. I'll likely make it official Monday, but I'm trying to take the weekend to make absolutely sure this is the right decision.

My friends tell me I've already decided. They are probably right and I'm just fighting the inevitable.

I'm completely, head over heels in love with Milton.

It does sadden me that this will take me out of foster availability for awhile; but he's just the perfect dog for my house, I'll always regret it if I don't keep him.


----------

